# Wats The matter with that DSI?!



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

well this is my ophion



the dsi isnt that speacial

theres Lots of post on here saying I got a DSI IT PWNS!!!

Dsi ware offical topic!
Dsi is awsome





and i just wanted to know whats the big deal with it

a camear WOW 180 game system


tape a camera to my crimson red Ds lite 

Wat the hecks up with it

its not that good why do people like it so much

i say dsI= fail
Tyetube says Facepalm

WATS SO SPECIAL!!!!!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

This thread fails more than all the DSi threads combined


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I dont really see any point in buying one cus I got ds lite and A camera to and I can just go out and buy a game if I need one -_-


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Yeah I dont really see any point in buying one cus I got ds lite and A camera to and I can just go out and buy a game if I need one -_-


Thats wat I MEAN!

i have a camear and a dsi


if u say 

YH BUT DSI WARE


Go buy a r4


----------



## MygL (Apr 13, 2009)

First off Nintendo makes games and consoles FOR kids

DSi

Camera = A kid with a celphone will miss it, would get robbed or MAY break it

Interwebz = "Oh I got a Laptop I dont need the Browser blahblah" It can fit in your pocket and take it to a restaurant or bank. But you cant with a Laptop

Music = Some people dont have iPod, (Like Meh) so that would be great.

In general DSi is for the, hmm, lets called "New Generation" of kids thats coming, which can have their 1st DSi, and have all that stuff at once

IMO -_-


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> First off Nintendo makes games and consoles FOR kids
> 
> DSi
> 
> ...


Interwebz = "Oh I got a Laptop I dont need the Browser blahblah" It can fit in your pocket and take it to a restaurant or bank. But you cant with a Laptop


IT NEEDS WIFI


----------



## MygL (Apr 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly?


----------



## Tornado (Apr 13, 2009)

dsi has a wider screen so what it doesnt madder


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you're just whining like a baby because you really want one and can't get it


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> First off Nintendo makes games and consoles FOR kids
> 
> DSi
> 
> ...


agree, but if you have a ds there's almost no point in getting one, now is there?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Restraunts have Wi-Fi hotspots...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most everywhere has them <_<


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I think you're just whining like a baby because you really want one and can't get it


i can and thats wat i mean to



people say

U just dont like it cause u cant afford it ur poor



I can afford it i dont want 1



Alot of people say that to


----------



## MygL (Apr 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not, but like I said, some of us dont have Camera or iPod, so it could be nice to have like some type of one for our DS

Anyways if someone wants to buy the DSi, they may be selling their DS, and dunno probably you can only need 150$

But still I am going to buy, just dont know when


----------



## Tornado (Apr 13, 2009)

no i have a camra and a ds and u dont no what im thinkin


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it is pretty cool...

If you traded in your DS lite, it wouldn't be too much would it?

idk, it's a rather awesome upgrade from the standard DS, but it just seems like too much of a price jump

That's pretty much my only gripe


----------



## Tornado (Apr 13, 2009)

and i bet ur beging for 1 but u just want too be cool


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I think you're just whining like a baby because you really want one and can't get it


again

i can and thats wat i mean to



people say

U just dont like it cause u cant afford it ur poor



I can afford it i dont want 1



Alot of people say that to



u little 12 year old poser

LOOK AT UR AVATAR HANK HILL

i do propane


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

that was the most pathetic thing I've ever read in my entire life


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could pwn ur ass in rb gh or brawl


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOO!!

I'm really scared now!

You can beat me in brawl!


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

UR next molested


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silverskeeter



Thats u


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/1ytCEuuW2_A

... is all I have to say


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then yu wouldn't be able to play gba games >.<


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm... I have a GBA for that


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if you didn't? Don't forget about migrating pokemon to platinum also.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I do, and I already migrated all my pokemon a long time ago

It's really not that big a deal


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







again u


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again u

ITs silver sketer the child molester!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

wow

you're so cool AND mature

You really showed ME what's up!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Trollbait.

We all have opinion on the DSi.

Me? I don't care much for it. I'd like to see Virtual Console on it. Ya know, Pokemon Mini, Gameboy, Sega Game Gear, and Game and Watch games. It's a cool concept that would have been better a couple of years ago.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Congrats Trollbait.
> 
> We all have opinion on the DSi.
> 
> Me? I don't care much for it. I'd like to see Virtual Console on it. Ya know, Pokemon Mini, Gameboy, Sega Game Gear, and Game and Watch games. It's a cool concept that would have been better a couple of years ago.


Don't worry, nintendo loves selling you the same thing twice

virtual console is inevitable


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Apr 13, 2009)

my personal opinion:
just a handheld Wii system with a camera
i mean it has a store where u can buy game, so does the Wii
it can access the internet, so does the Wii
it has a SD slot, so does the Wii
so really it could just be a handheld Wii system or a next gen. system


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, though I try and avoid buying games I still own and knows it still works.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 13, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I think you're just whining like a baby because you really want one and can't get it


/\


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like one...

My DS Phat is getting kinda rusty, and the DSi is looking pretty cool...so...

Yeah.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 13, 2009)

It gets scratches fast, screen gets dirty even faster, and no gba slot are the only flaws


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

. . . Please, before you try to post an opinion that might draw some flame... AT LEAST LEARN BASIC GRAMMAR!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

GOD, can anyone even read what he's saying!?


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> GOD, can anyone even read what he's saying!?


No. I've tried to translate this strange language that is called N00b, but I just seem to fail the more I try.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could get LaneyBaney, to translate this n00bese.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm afarid that this is beyond N00b.... it's achent N00b! No human has ever been able to translate it.... the meaning is lost.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lost in translation D:


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, lost in translation. For all we know he could be saying somthing important....... HAHAHAHA!  No, I think he might just be trying to say somthing about tachos or somthing.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok just shut up now


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Important, that's a laugh XD


----------



## djman900 (Apr 13, 2009)

...... Just get back on topic


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> ...... Just get back on topic


What topic? All i see is a nub babbling on in gibberish about how bad the DSi is, hell, he even got Tyeforce's name wrong, and, he's also repeating some of the stuff already said by Travis.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's where I stand in the DSi situation.

I think it's an absolute waste of money if you already own a perfectly fine DS Lite. No, I am not jealous, because I know that someday I probably will get one because my DS Lite is showing signs deterioration. But by that time, a new handheld will probably come out, and yes, you people would go crazy about it. Anyway, I'm against the DSi because you people treat it like it's the most amazing thing ever. News flash, I think it's not. It plays the same games and 50% of you owners probably have the gadgets that make up the DSi. The "zOMG! I has a DSi!" and "I'm posting this on my DSi" threads are getting annoying because, I think that, no one really cares and that it makes people uncomfortable. Yes, no one is saying that you're poor or a noob, but the repetitive threads of people telling that they already own one is implying it. I also think that you guys are eating right out of Nintendo's hand, but I won't go into further detail about that, because I think that you already know why. If you don't, I have two sets of words for you: Virtual Console and Casual Gaming.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true that but dont need to keep bagging on him about it. W.e im out


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, ok, DJ. I'm done.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with the DSi. It's a lot better than DS Lite, and you should definitely get one. Don't give me this "just tape a camera to my old DS" crap. Sure, you can have a camera, but you can't PLAY GAMES _with_ the camera, can you? The whole point of the DSi's camera is to play interactive games, not just to have a camera. And you can do a lot of cool things with DSi Camera. Same thing goes for DSi Sound. My DSi has officially replaced my iPod now. Long story short: the DSi is great. It's totally worth it. Don't listen to people who _don't even own one!_


...And my name's not "Tyetube". -_-;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nothing is wrong with the DSi. It's a lot better than DS Lite, and you should definitely get one. Don't give me this "just tape a camera to my old DS" crap. Sure, you can have a camera, but you can't PLAY GAMES _with_ the camera, can you? The whole point of the DSi's camera is to play interactive games, not just to have a camera. And you can do a lot of cool things with DSi Camera. Same thing goes for DSi Sound. My DSi has officially replaced my iPod now. Long story short: the DSi is great. It's totally worth it. Don't listen to people who _don't even own one!_
> 
> 
> ...And my name's not "Tyetube". -_-;


So, basically, you're telling me to go out and spend two hundred dollars on a system with no games out for it so far?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree the only thing different is the camera..

I have a digital camera.. so yeah lol!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My response at Nintendonic: It's not a next generation console... It's just a (big) step up from the DS Lite. With lots of new features, of course! And DSiWare!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I agree the only thing different is the camera..
> 
> I have a digital camera.. so yeah lol!






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nothing is wrong with the DSi. It's a lot better than DS Lite, and you should definitely get one. *Don't give me this "just tape a camera to my old DS" crap. Sure, you can have a camera, but you can't PLAY GAMES with the camera, can you? The whole point of the DSi's camera is to play interactive games, not just to have a camera.* And you can do a lot of cool things with DSi Camera. Same thing goes for DSi Sound. My DSi has officially replaced my iPod now. Long story short: the DSi is great. It's totally worth it. Don't listen to people who don't even own one!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big step up? Add a camera, bult in browser, and a wii-like menu. Big step up. AGAIN, I'm not gonna buy it 

a) need the money for iTouch
b) might buy it if the price drops
c) no games out for it except dsiware
d) I'm not the kind of idiot who goes out and buyus every new nintendo/next gen console.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a very big step. Don't knock it until you've tried it. It's great. I'd rather have a DSi than an iPod Touch, but that's just me. And I didn't get it just because I'm a fanboy. <_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but u are a fanboy. And again, no games out specifically for it besides dsiware that fails. I can't bring a DSi to school, now can I?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 14, 2009)

But what mega pixel is the camers?


----------



## doxiegirl (Apr 14, 2009)

The DSI is great. I bought one for my daughter and she's loving it. I'm not one to argue but I will say this.Yes you may have a digital camera, ds,and and ipod..my daughter has all three of those. But this is like all in one...So I got her a DSI  so she doesn't have to carry all these when she can just carry the DSI with her when going somewhere. To me it is worth the money.The only thing I wish it had is an option to Instant message on..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

doxiegirl said:
			
		

> The DSI is great. I bought one for my daughter and she's loving it. I'm not one to argue but I will say this.Yes you may have a digital camera, ds,and and ipod..my daughter has all three of those. But this is like all in one...So I got her a DSI  so she doesn't have to carry all these when she can just carry the DSI with her when going somewhere. To me it is worth the money.The only thing I wish it had is an option to Instant message on..


ebuddy.com


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> doxiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That never worked with mines


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the DSiware doesn't fail, and the games are exclusive for the DSi, which is what you're complaining about

I don't see what the big deal is, except for the price

But if you trade in your DS, I don't think it's that big of a deal


----------



## doxiegirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> doxiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you but I can't get this to work.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

doxiegirl said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try aim express also... I'm trying to think of other clients


----------



## doxiegirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> But what mega pixel is the camers?


I don't know the mega pixels but it takes great pictures...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> But what mega pixel is the camers?


Someone told me it's like taking a picture with a camera phone on the outside, better quality on the inside.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here's where I stand in the DSi situation.
> 
> I think it's an absolute waste of money if you already own a perfectly fine DS Lite. No, I am not jealous, because I know that someday I probably will get one because my DS Lite is showing signs deterioration. But by that time, a new handheld will probably come out, and yes, you people would go crazy about it. Anyway, I'm against the DSi because you people treat it like it's the most amazing thing ever. News flash, I think it's not. It plays the same games and 50% of you owners probably have the gadgets that make up the DSi. The "zOMG! I has a DSi!" and "I'm posting this on my DSi" threads are getting annoying because, I think that, no one really cares and that it makes people uncomfortable. Yes, no one is saying that you're poor or a noob, but the repetitive threads of people telling that they already own one is implying it. I also think that you guys are eating right out of Nintendo's hand, but I won't go into further detail about that, because I think that you already know why. If you don't, I have two sets of words for you: Virtual Console and Casual Gaming.


Alright, now that I have some time, I'll expand on one of the two things I said. The Virtual Console: I think it's complete garbage. Why? Because Nintendo is making you buy games you probably own. Again, more money for them.You might say "But they're probably going to release the old school games like Pokemon Red in it!" yes, it's highly likely that Nintendo will release them considering that they're milking out our money, but it isn't 100% certain. I also considered the other side of the field, which is where the new gamers come in. I think that with all the technology evolving, new gamers will probably be turned off by the graphics of Virtual Console games. Think about this. If you were to give a new gamer a choice between a Nintendo DS/i with Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum and a Gameboy with Red/Yellow/Blue/Gold/Silver/Crystal, what do you think the gamer will choose?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The newer ones if he actually did his homework.

Love the avatar by the way.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for seeing it my way.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 14, 2009)

doxiegirl said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gud! ^_^


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orite!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 14, 2009)

*answers the topic question*

NOTHING.
(other than the GBA slot thing, but everyone has a lite already so shut up about that.)

what I'm pissed off about is that everyone seems to think its just a DS with a camera.
ITS NOT!!!! NOT ONE BIT!!!

its ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like the DS. (aside from, you know...the shape of the thing.)
ALL of the software is different, the games have better sound, graphics, memory, everything, it can play music, it has bigger screens, not to mention the 2 cameras, theres a DSiWARE!! YOU CAN DOWNLOAD OLD GAMEBOY GAMES FOR GODS SAKE. and firmware upgrades like the Wii!! 

The DS is like the game cube where as the DSi is like the Wii.
they're NOTHING alike, the DSi is an Entirely new system completely on its own.
I mean, you don't hear people saying "Dur why should I get a wii just because it has motion controls Durr Im fine with my game cube." people like that get SHOT.

the only thing thats even remotely the same is pictochat, and even that got the new rainbow colors.
the only thing bad with the DSi is the lack of a GBA slot, but if you already have a DS lite, then what the heck are you complaining about?!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> *answers the topic question*
> 
> NOTHING.
> (other than the GBA slot thing, but everyone has a lite already so shut up about that.)
> ...


I'm complaining the fact that you guys are eating right out of Nintendo's hand.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 14, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I think you're just whining like a baby because you really want one and can't get it


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> *YOU CAN DOWNLOAD OLD GAMEBOY GAMES FOR GODS SAKE.*


Where the hell does Ninty mention that?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, it's so funny. I mean really, there aren't any games out for it anyways, so you're basically buying a system with games that take 5 minutes to download and beat.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sure this has already been said but...most people already have all the extra features..
like a camera,computer for internet etc...


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 14, 2009)

I want one so I can rubb it in my friends faces... Plus I need a new DS... My old one broke because I dropped it too much.... )D


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If all people look for is graphics, then they will probably get Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. But for the older gamers, people who like games for the plot, and gamers who don't want to have to worry about EV training and stuff like that they would probably get Red/Yellow/Blue/Gold/Silver/Crystal. I know I would.


----------



## Horus (Apr 14, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> well this is my ophion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't be jealous just because your the moron who bought a DS Lite so have fun sticking a camera to your Lite.

does a regular DS or DS lite have a camera, browser, have fun with songs, and the DS ware shop (or w/e its called..)  <big><big>*NO*</big></big>

sure you can use a regular camera ETC, but it's much easier and fun to just have it on the DSi

just because your poor doesn't mean you need to post a fail topic.  ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> dsi has a wider screen so what it doesnt madder


lolwtflmao?


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 14, 2009)

See what I don't get is if people don't like the DSi then why do they make a topic on it. If you don't like it...DON'T ACKNOWLEDGE IT!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Interwebz = "Oh I got a Laptop I dont need the Browser blahblah" It can fit in your pocket and take it to a *restaurant or bank.* But you cant with a Laptop
> 
> You CAN take a laptop to a restaurant and how long will you be in the bank? 10mins MAX?


Interwebz = "Oh I got a Laptop I dont need the Browser blahblah" It can fit in your pocket and take it to a *restaurant or bank.* But you cant with a Laptop

You CAN take a laptop to a restaurant and how long will you be in the bank? 10mins MAX?


----------



## MygL (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in Mexico busy busy...

In restaurants, lets say you got a new game and you take it with you, so you get bored and can go into internet...

Also can take it to school IF you want and if the school has internet, then why not...


----------



## eoin (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a DS...

 I think the DSI is pointless I could use either my phone ar a camrea to take pictures!!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> a camear WOW 180 game system
> 
> 
> tape a camera to my crimson red Ds lite


Okay, why don't you tape a wii, an ipod, camera, and a laptop to it.

Try carrying that around :l


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 14, 2009)

The answer to the title:

Everything and more.


----------



## bud (Apr 14, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol then try playing your DS games


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a DS Lite and want a DSi, you can get more stuff with the DSi, it has two cameras, you can listen to music, and I just want it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 14, 2009)

let me just ask  you people who bought a ds lite why you did? when it is only a brighter screen and a little more compact?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> let me just ask  you people who bought a ds lite why you did? when it is only a brighter screen and a little more compact?


I never owned a fat DS.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, still. and i wasnt talking to you directly just the people who bought the ds lite who already had a ds phat. trust me the dsi is better! if you had a choice of the dsi or ds lite which would you chose?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said the restaurant will have internet?


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

The dsi is only 20$ more than the original ds when it came out so it's no biggy


----------



## MygL (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of them have, if not then ...

And I was using it as an example  <_<


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ u can still play ds games :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone lives in Mexico. :|

When you go to a restaurant you eat not play video games When your waiting for the food talk to the person your with, if your alone that's very sad.

My school and many others don't allow Ipods MP3 Games etc.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at the bank, you're usually tanding in line for a loooong time

it's not only in Mexico


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long would you say really?


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont always go with friends, i go with my family sometimes we talk when the food is coming but I get done the earliest and just sit there


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 mins

on a good day


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you don't always go with friends. :|

That's your fault.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big deal.

Btw I don't know if you noticed I was talking to xyoh.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well _excuuuuse me_ princess
I didn't know it was an exclusive conversation

and if you don't think standing in line for a minimum of 20 minutes is a long time, you must have a boring life


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR NOT WELCOME HERE


----------



## MygL (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are people who prefer play than talk (When family) 

And cmon at everyones school dont admit electronics but still people play with them

And I was using Mexico cause its the only banks and stuff that I have seen very full, I dont know about USA


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am gonna wait until more games come out for the DSi. Right now I am just gonna get Godfather 2.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> I am gonna wait until more games come out for the DSi. Right now I am just gonna get Godfather 2.


Lol, I swear the DS Lite and the DSi play the same games.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2009)

The DSi is an amazing system! Some people don't have a laptop and a digital camera but, they have a broken DS and need to upgrade to a new DS so they can enjoy their library of DS games. Did you know the DSi has an SD card slot,Club Nintendo link feature in DSi shop, and it's getting exclusive cartridges that only works on the DSi. Just think of a Wii in handheld form without motion controls.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2009)

I think the DSi is pretty cool, but I find it to be completely superfluous if you already have a DS. Of course, it's up to the consumers themselves whether or not they want to buy it. ^^


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I think the DSi is pretty cool, but I find it to be completely superfluous if you already have a DS. Of course, it's up to the consumers themselves whether or not they want to buy it. ^^


Off Topic: Holy jesus, I haven't seen you on for a while!!!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junior year = every spare second spent doing work and shiz. OTL It's a drag, lemme tell yeh. u_u


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? I do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like Virtual Console. I never had an allowance or anything, so whenever a new console came out, I had to sell all my old games and consoles to get it, so I don't have any older games. With VC, I can play older games that I love but don't have anymore on my Wii! And the same goes for a DSi VC, if one is ever made.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has already been said but...most people already have all the extra features..
> like a camera,computer for internet etc...


But you can't play games with them, can you? No. What people aren't understanding is that THE DSi IS ALL ABOUT A BRAND NEW GAMING EXPERIENCE!! Sure, you have your iPod and digital camera and all, but can you play games like WarioWare that you actually interact with?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> The dsi is only 20$ more than the original ds when it came out so it's no biggy


And the DSi is only $40 more than the DS Lite. That's not that bad.


----------



## Nic (Apr 14, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> well this is my ophion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, I can finally translate this.


Well, This is my opinion.

The DSi isn't that special

There's lots of post on here saying, 'I got a DSi. It pwns!'

Dsi Ware official topic!
DSi is awesome.

And I just wanted to know what's the big deal with it?
A camrea? WOW! 180 dollar game system.

Tape a camrea to my crimson red DS Light

What the heck is up with it?

It's not that good, Why do people like it so much?

I say, DSi = Fail
Tyetube \ Youtube says Facepalm?

What is so special about it?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2009)

zomg you read that? :O


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, a brand new gaming experience was said for the Wii. Look at it now. Imagine Party Babiez anyone?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Wii did bring a whole new gaming experience. Don't insult Nintendo with all the useless shovelware out there. That's not their fault.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's their fault actually. Nintendo allows the publishers to release their games on the Wii. They only check if the publishers have the right specs for the game to function on the Wii. Because like Reggie said, quality is subjective. /sarcasm


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Nintendo doesn't make them, and they certainly aren't forcing you to buy them.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yes, Nintendo doesn't make them, but they allow the publishers to make them. As long as it qualifies for the tech specifications on the Wii, it's fine. Like Reggie said, quality is subjective. /sarcasm


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stop associated the Wii with those crap games. You know the Wii has _much_ better. Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Mario Kart Wii, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Wii Fit...the list goes on.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I not associate Wii with those games? Those games make up 80% of the entire library! Besides, if Nintendo really did care, they would have done something by now. This where I like Sony. They actually check the quality of the games before approving it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some people actually _like_ those games. The Wii is a console for _everyone_, not just hardcore gamers. And that _includes_ the core gamers. People need to remember that.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, don't worry, I always consider the other side of the field whenever I post. Ever think that those people aren't also tired of the countless party games in the Wii's lineup? Sometimes, I find myself agreeing with the trolls under the bridge. Nintendo cares about the casuals now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo cares about _every_ gamer, casual or core. That's why they're still developing their core franchises, like Mario and Zelda, and also developing new innovative games like Wii Fit and Wii Music to please everyone else. (And nobody said a hardcore gamer can't like "casual" games.)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Mario and Zelda have been getting easier, haven't you noticed? I have. That, or I'm just getting to used to the puzzle schemes they use.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Practically _all_ 3D games are easier than 2D games. And it's also likely that we're all better gamers than we were years ago. Besides, when it comes to games like Zelda, I could care less about the difficulty. The story is the main reason why I play. As long as it has a good story and good controls, it's good for me.


----------



## SaRawRin (Apr 17, 2009)

i'm rubbish at pretty much all games lol but the dsi looks good but i wouldn't get one unless my ds now broke its like i suppose getting an upgrade on your phone but with a ds


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 17, 2009)

Dsi=lame


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 18, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I think you're just whining like a baby because you really want one and can't get it


i bet u have one thats why ur mad at him complaining... the really IS no point in getting the dsi... Nintendo blew it... just like they did with the 1k bells they called dlc...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 19, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about you GET ONE and see that it's totally worth it. And Nintendo never said that the Tax Day gift would be DLC. They send out little gifts like that in Wild World all the time. You're just expecting too much from them.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (May 11, 2009)

No1 likes you silversketter


----------



## Rene (May 16, 2009)

face it, DSI blows, whoa a camera? let's spend another 150 euros >_<

i already was able to play music, watch movies, play games because i've got a lil sd-card in my ds, so just a waste of money buying a DSI in my opinion

and it's made for hating, just the way they pronounce it in the commercial, they say it like they're spelling in English instead of in Dutch  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> face it, DSI blows, whoa a camera? let's spend another 150 euros >_<
> 
> i already was able to play music, watch movies, play games because i've got a lil sd-card in my ds, so just a waste of money buying a DSI in my opinion
> 
> and it's made for hating, just the way they pronounce it in the commercial, they say it like they're spelling in English instead of in Dutch  :throwingrottenapples:


Have you played one? No. So you don't have the right to dis it. It's great, I love mine.

And not everything is Dutch, BTW.


----------



## IceZtar (May 16, 2009)

I am considering to buy one but I have no money right now :'( .


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 16, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> No1 likes you silversketter


No one likes you either because you're an immature child who thinks he's cool.


----------



## Rene (May 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?! YES I PLAYED ONE, who are you to say i didn't, you don't know anything about me   :r  and "it's not my right" gosh, go play in a sandbox or something ..

and the other thing was about how they pronounciate the name of the DSi and how it buggs me, so let me be, jeez  :throwingrottenapples: 

you don't need to react on everything, you know  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2009)

I don't see why everyone is complaining about it.
If you can already get on the internet, or listen to music, etc. Who cares?

The dsi was made to be convenient for people who don't have everything.
It's better than it's predescessors, and it's something new for people to use.

So you're making yourself look like an idiot if you're complaining about it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I don't see why everyone is complaining about it.
> If you can already get on the internet, or listen to music, etc. Who cares?
> 
> The dsi was made to be convenient for people who don't have everything.
> ...


This.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 17, 2009)

This thread be funny.


----------



## Midnight (May 17, 2009)

I don't want the Dsi!!

Cause I have the normal Ds lite


----------



## djman900 (May 17, 2009)

Thanx for bumping this *censored.2.2* thread


----------



## fullofmyself (May 17, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Thanx for bumping this *censored.2.2* thread


I didn't...


----------

